
Record-size hole opens in ozone layer above the Arctic - vishesh92
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/apr/07/record-size-hole-opens-in-ozone-layer-above-the-arctic
======
RileyJames
Just an anecdote, but I spent the past 2 years in Canada / US, and never got
sunburnt. Rarely, if ever, applied any sunscreen. Spent plenty of time
outdoors.

I came back to Australia in March (Melbourne) and on the first day, sat
outside for lunch, 1-2 hours tops, got visibly burnt on the forehead.

It’s not summer either, that’s just what it’s like in the sun.

In Australia that seems normal, we have to leave to realise it’s insane. As
for the rest of the world, you should come and see if you like it.

